# Needing a kennel name..



## LaurenAuslan14 (Jul 12, 2015)

Not sure where to post this. 
But I am needing a kennel name.. 

My kennel will be boarding, grooming, training.. and eventually will drop the grooming and move forward to breeding. 

My end goal (10 yr goal) is to be Malinois breeder and trainer. And adult dog sales to departments and military. 

Right now my focus is on grooming and boarding as thats where the money is for start up. Ill be training for customers of all breeds and working on trianing and trialing my personal Malinois'. 

So I need a name that sounds good for a grooming salon, training facility, and a breeder. 

The name im tossing around now is 'Ardito' . 
Ardito Kennels 
Ardito K9
Etc...
Im also open to anything else lol 

Thoughts? Ideas?


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

Mmmm Why Ardito and what do you like about it? What kind of kennel names do you usually like? I also don't think you necessarily need to have the same name for your grooming facility and your kennel.


----------



## LaurenAuslan14 (Jul 12, 2015)

Kibs said:


> Mmmm Why Ardito and what do you like about it? What kind of kennel names do you usually like? I also don't think you necessarily need to have the same name for your grooming facility and your kennel.


They will be at the same facility so I would like them to be under same business name.
Ardito is Italian for Hardy. My last name is Hardy and my ethnicity is Italian


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Naming a business is such a personal thing, it would be hard to help you find a name that fits. That being said, I liked Ardito, but now that you've explained its meaning in Italian and how that fits with your own heritage, I think it's a perfect name! Is there some reason you're hesitant?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Have you checked if that name has been taken by someone else and if yes, and in what business? I like the name though. I personally would choose a different name, phone number and website even for the two businesses to avoid confusion if you quit one. So exciting to start your own business. I have done it several times.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I like Ardito and the meaning behind it. 

If I were naming a kennel and I was not planning on moving, I might look at some old maps of the area and see if there was anything geographical that might suggest a kennel name, particularly names that weren't in use anymore.


----------



## LaurenAuslan14 (Jul 12, 2015)

Which do you like best
Ardito K9 
Ardito Kennels
Ardito
Or any other suggestions?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Ardito K9


----------



## julbars (Aug 10, 2017)

also make sure the web name is available for your kennel name. (arditok9.com for example)


----------



## LaurenAuslan14 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks ! I already checked out the availability for the name


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

I like Ardito K9--it's different and unique-I doubt you'll run into another kennel using that name in your area-It's a catchy name-should be easy to remember and it's not too lengthy-- Plus it doesn't sound German ....think difficult to remember OR pronounce like many kennels are---just sayin'--People are gonna ask "what's it mean ??"--- You'll have a chance to explain-- bet most folks will like your definition --I sure did :thumbup:


----------



## LaurenAuslan14 (Jul 12, 2015)

Shanes' Dad said:


> I like Ardito K9--it's different and unique-I doubt you'll run into another kennel using that name in your area-It's a catchy name-should be easy to remember and it's not too lengthy-- Plus it doesn't sound German ....think difficult to remember OR pronounce like many kennels are---just sayin'--People are gonna ask "what's it mean ??"--- You'll have a chance to explain-- bet most folks will like your definition --I sure did


Thanks!!


----------

